# Info for seat-time.com track events



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

This year there will be a new drivers education and track day program at Roebling Road Raceway in Savannah, GA. The Program is Seat Time Performance Driving Days, and like its name says it will give everyone a great chance to learn, practice and test their cars at the edge of the performance envelope. 

Seat Time PDDs will be divided up into 4 groups: DE Phase 1, DE Phase 2, Solo Group and Test & Tune. The two Drivers' Ed run groups are for people with little or no on track experience. There will be classroom time, and a ride along instructor to advance your learning curve. The Solo group is for drivers with solo approval from another organization, PCA/SCCA/NASA..etc, or approval from Seat Time's chief instructor. The Test & Tune group is for drivers with race licenses, and racecars with logbooks. 

The first date is April 9,10th and the two day price is $315.oo for Solo/Test and Tune, and $395.oo for Drivers Education. 

If you plan on attening a single day it is $175 for solo/test&tune, and $225.oo for Drivers' Ed. 

You can learn more at www.seat-time.com any questions you have should be answered there.


----------

